# Demasoni with one gill swollen.



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

I just noticed that my female Demasonis left gill is swollen. The right side is completely normal.

Not only is this one gill swollen but it is moving rapidly, while the right side has normal movement.

I think this happened to her a long time ago and it went away on its own.

She just ate, her behavior seems normal.

Any ideas?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No idea...Any chance of a pic?

Is she flashing? Is the gill area red?

Kim


----------



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

Well she is back to normal again. The gill is normal and her breathing is fine.

I'm almost positive this has happened before.

Nope it wasn't red and I saw her flash just once.

Too weird. Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not sure just how the gill plate is attached, but I wonder if it could become "dislocated" at times?

Kim


----------

